# Solar water heater



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

This is brilliant 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=581ekrS7HbA

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

I was just about to post this, but you beat me to it. 

There was also this report on the Futek solar plant opening in Egypt. About time! There is no shortage of sun and silica here.


----------

